# Hyaluronic Acid Injections



## aluallen (Nov 2, 2011)

Can someone please tell me what code to use for Hyaluronic Acid?  We are getting the Hyaluronic Acid from a compounding pharmacy.  It is NOT a name brand drug such as synvisc, orthovisc, or supartz.


----------



## maryanneheath (Nov 2, 2011)

aluallen said:


> Can someone please tell me what code to use for Hyaluronic Acid?  We are getting the Hyaluronic Acid from a compounding pharmacy.  It is NOT a name brand drug such as synvisc, orthovisc, or supartz.



Hi there, if you look up Hyaluronic acid in the table of drugs in the HCPCS book, you are directed to the J3490.... Hope this helps you.


----------



## aluallen (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------

